# USU v. BYU



## fishreaper

Soo... USU broke BYU. fractured their quarterback's leg and took him out the rest of the year, and injured several other players. Score was 35-20. I heard that the QB was supposed to be a potential Heisman. So much for that now. 

This is easily the first time I've ever felt bad for an injured player, much less on the other team, even after having played all through 5th grade through highschool. The poor guy was on top of the world. Maybe it is just a loss of testosterone. 

Still, hail the Utah Aggies.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I missed the game. I am not a fan of BYU in any fashion but that was hard seeing Hill go down on ESPN last night. Never like to see stuff like that. Hard not to like that guy.


----------



## coyoteslayer

The problem with BYU is they start making these big prediction when a lot of football is still left to play. Like for example undefeated season with a cupcake schedule, playoffs, Taysom Hill winner of the Heisman Trophy etc. Remember the shirts the Quest for Perfection?


BYU was losing at the half even with Taysom Hill in the game. It seems like every time USU and BYU play then a QB gets injured. Taysom Hill got injured a few years ago against USU and then Chuckie got injured last year against BYU and now Taysom Hill again. I hope Taysom Hill has a speedy recovery. He was fun to watch on the field. BYU ran him to much this year.

Congrats to the USU for showing up last night and spoiling the another season for BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BUT where are all the BYU fans now???? Chirp, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp. It's also a great day that overrated Alabama got beat. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## fishreaper

My A&M aggies got beat today :-(


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> BUT where are all the BYU fans now???? Chirp, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp. It's also a great day that overrated Alabama got beat. :grin::grin::grin::grin:


We were all just waiting for your comments on losing to the perrenial basement dweller of the conference last Saturday, when is that coming? 
Did you ask for our opinion after winning week 1, or week 2, or week 3 or week 4? It must be pretty sad to be a ewt fan or an aggie fan it would appear from your brainless comments. Wouldn't it be nice to actually really be a fan of your team rather than just a fan of a team to fail? Pretty pathetic and sad existence. For the rest of us, life clearly has a lot more to it to not take time out to glory in the failure of someone or some group (be it the Y or bama), hopefully you guys can find some meaning in your lives. ok, back under your bridge troll, I will guess that we will see less and less of you after another lackluster season and you can tell us which coach they should hire. I will be rooting for the local teams personally, great to see them all be successful despite their moronic fans.


----------



## Huge29

fishreaper said:


> My A&M aggies got beat today :-(


What a whacky week all around! Maybe the ewts do have a chance, after all, no, but seriously?? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Daniel, Daniel, Daniel you make me laugh with your moronic comments:grin::grin: Washington State would whoop BYU and you know it. BYU's defense sucks. BYU's offense sucks now that BYU ran Taysom so much that they injured him once again. BYU should join the Big Sky because that is where they belong so even Weber St would be thumping their sorry butts all over the field. BYU is now the Utah bottom dweller.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Bruin season opens today as well:smile:


----------



## wyoming2utah

I feel for Taysom Hill....I really do. He was a fun QB to watch and a truly electrifying player. But, I also felt bad for Chuckie Keeton last season when BYU knocked him out for the year....is that karma?


----------



## DallanC

BYWho?


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

wyoming2utah said:


> I feel for Taysom Hill....I really do. He was a fun QB to watch and a truly electrifying player. But, I also felt bad for Chuckie Keeton last season when BYU knocked him out for the year....is that karma?


BYU Knocked him out for the year? Do you not remember what happened two years ago with the home QB? Were you watching the game on your black and white TV with bunny ears? He was running the ball and no one within a few yards of him, made a cut and there it went, wasn't it or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## wyoming2utah

You still feeling the blues Huge? It sounds like you are still butt-hurt about the butt-whoopin' your zoobies took last night. Taysom has had some bad luck in his college career, no doubt....as has Chuckie.

And, for the record, Chuckie's knee went on an attempted BYU tackle on a scramble...but, like most BYU attempted tackles, it didn't go over too well. Does BYU play defense? Like I said a few weeks ago....BYU and Utah are mediocre football teams. Better luck next year!

Oh....almost forgot...what chances of BYU getting in a college football playoff now? For me, college football's season officially ended with BYUs demolition. I was actually disappointed...I was rooting for the pussycats to stir up some controversy with an undefeated season. Oh well, the MLB playoffs have been pretty dang good so far...


----------



## Huge29

Here you go and you are welcome for correcting your wrong assertion


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge the bearded little Troll how did the Utes fair against UCLA?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

In other news............... a few Bruins got tagged today


----------



## Huge29

What a game, props to the utes! It was looking to similar to last week even in the score. I think TW has found his new place on the bench after going 3-3 on going 3 and out. Defense sure was improved like times of old, just a major blaring weakness in corners, 3 plays for an average of 45 yards or so and it would not have even been a game. A real nail biter.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I hate the Utes......but I gotta give them props. Smash-face win that was earned. Great coaching, great kicker. What can you say? I can only hope that the remainder of the P-12 teams take the Utes seriously and pound them back into the basement for a few more decades. Looks like the old Wyoming skipper is earning his pay. BYU is lucky not to have them on the schedule as it would likely be a beat down. Goes to prove that playing really good teams consistently makes you way better.. Maybe worth a few years off during bowl season?----SS


----------



## Huge29

I forgot to mention the coaching, they did well. That onside kick was a brilliant timing in executing a glaring omission in the return team; having your guys 15 yards back is a bit far. I am fairly certain that it was touched just before going 10 yards, but it was close enough. Punter was excellent, not to mention the kicker going 3-3, special teams gets the credit in my book, in a game that close...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

10 sacks on the often mentioned Heisman Hopeful wasn't too bad either.


BTW who was that on here that said that after you lose one game the rest are meaningless and that college football was boring? He must have weaving baskets or doing something else that was real fun today.


----------



## Springville Shooter

So....let's see. Utes take the south and beat Stanford for the conference championship. They miss out on the playoffs because the committee doesn't like them. QB Travis Wilson transfers to BYU and cuts his hair for a starting spot. Seems legit?-----SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Springville Shooter said:


> So....let's see. Utes take the south and beat Stanford for the conference championship. They miss out on the playoffs because the committee doesn't like them. QB Travis Wilson transfers to BYU and cuts his hair for a starting spot. Seems legit?-----SS


possible. It wouldn't get him any closer to a meaningful bowl game though. He would however become the only current Cougar QB that has ever been involved in a Utah loss. :grin:


----------



## 30-06-hunter

Regardless of which teams are playing or who I'm the bigger fan of I do not like to see a team losing by injury, I want both teams to play at their full capacity and win by their talent and ability. So anyone who is sitting there saying a team won due to Hill getting hurt or is happy he got hurt, I hope karma takes a big bite out of your butt. And this is coming from someone who is not just a Utes fan, but my wife is alumni of and has been employed by the U for over 14 years.

And for those who take their armchair quarterback life so serious they have to call names and be bitter toward fans of other teams, get a dam life and find something to be happy about.


----------



## GaryFish

Thing is, it is pretty hard for my fellow Cougar Fans to cry foul, when Utah State's best QB was on the sideline as well. Utah State exposed BYU's inability to defend the long fade route. USU coaches identified and exploited the weakness BYU has consistently had - slow DBs. Good for the Aggies. 

Here is my gripe with this "rivalry." I am as true CougarBlue as anyone, but the arrogance that BYU treats USU is total crap. This game needs to be home and home, not the 2 for 1 that BYU demands. Bronco complains about lack of tradition and respect from the UofU. Giving USU 2 for 1 shows total lack of respect and I think that is total crap. If BYU is even half serious about developing a new "rivalry" with Utah State, they owe them the respect they deserve. And that means home and home. 

Good win for the Aggies.


----------



## Rspeters

Anybody else tired of Bronco Mendenhall and thinks he needs to go?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I am not a BYU fan but personally I think that all things considered Bronco is about as good as coach as BYU could hope for in this day and age. That is not a knock on him or BYU either. Is he the best coach in college? No. I think that he is pretty good though.


----------



## HighNDry

Sorry for Hills broken leg. Hope it heals and doesn't limit his future ability. I wish BYU would have been more forceful in teaching Hill how and when to go down to avoid injury. But some guys are just tough guys and want to play that way.

Utah State was winning the game by two touchdowns before Hill went down.

BYU just doesn't know how to get up for the in-state games. Bronco was too worried about Utah not being on the schedule.

Great Utah game. They played hard. The change of QB made a big difference.

I think BYU will still be fun to watch. It will be interesting to see how Stewart does. He might settle in and do a great job. He took a lot of reps in fall practice just in case Hill went down.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

It was a bummer to see Taysom get hurt. I'm a true-blue Aggie fan and don't have much enthusiasm to ever find a reason to cheer for yBu, but it is unfortunate to see a player like Taysom go down like that. It is certainly comparable to when Chuckie got hurt, he's had Heisman talk running around him as well, and his injury isn't going to allow that to happen. One can only hope both QB's can rebound and still make a career. 

It is incredibly obnoxious to me with all the yBu fans blaming their loss on Hill's injury, however. USU is admittedly in a rebuilding year, down their starting QB, and made yBu's corners look like rookies. This is a season that was hyped as yBu's, they come into the game undefeated, ranked 18th in the nation, on the national stage, in front of the home town crowd with SO much to lose and they got absolutely stomped. To blame their lackluster performance on Hill's injury is a poor excuse of a loss!


----------



## wyoming2utah

Huge29 said:


> Here you go and you are welcome for correcting your wrong assertion


Wrong assertion? What was wrong about it? The Y's defensive player tried to tackle a leaping Keeton and missed. That diving player is what CAUSED Keeton to injure his knee....I watched that play before I ever posted.


----------



## HighNDry

There are a few BYU fans claiming that with Hill they would have won. That's a bold statement. We have seen in the past that BYU is capable of coming back in second halves, so the possibility of them fixing the errors (a botched hand-off that gave USU a touchdown, and an offsides that gave them a first down instead of the fieldgoal gave USU 14 of their points.

I think USU was up more and played better. That has been BYU's problem with Mendenhall and he even stated it after the game with his comments that he expects his teams to be up for every game, but these are college kids and sometimes you have to come up with creative ways to make the game at hand seem like it's the whole season. 

Hats off to Aggies. The took advantage of BYU errors and turned them into points and had more enthusiasm for the game.


----------



## wyoming2utah

The thing that bugs me is that the media and fan bases of both Utah and BYU hype the quality of their teams so high that expectations become unrealistic. Neither team had beaten anybody good until Utah beat an ok UCLA team (wasn't it UCLA that squeaked by that same poor Texas team that BYU drubbed?) But, then again, that's what is wrong with college football...so much of the rankings is based on past traditions and past seasons that it is hard to stomach. Just look at the jump Arizona made in the polls this week...they went from unranked to top ten.

Right now BYU has ZERO championship hopes...at least Utah and USU still have at least a conference championship hope (and Utah still has a little championship tournament hopes).


----------



## RYsenTrout

I've said it once and I'll say it again... stick to the hunting talk folks. If some Arabian cab driver from New York came on here and started talking about the Henry's deer herd it would make about as much sense as you guys talking sports. Stick to what you know before I literally poke my eyes out. 

When you don't have anything intelligent to say about a subject you usually resort to repetitive jokes and name-calling like my **** kids. 

Stick to hunting and fishing boys... sports is not your thing.


----------



## GaryFish

Rspeters said:


> Anybody else tired of Bronco Mendenhall and thinks he needs to go?


Nope. He is a GREAT fit for the program. He sets high expectations for his team, both on and off the field. EVERY team has a goal to go undefeated and win a national championship every year. At least they should have that as a goal. And only about 10 teams have a legitimate shot at doing that. But it doesn't mean you don't go for it.

Bronco does very well with BYU. Every team he's coached has been entertaining at least. Every year has been a bowl game, and he's held his players to the standards that he should - something Edwards never did. He's won 71% of his games over 10 years. Same as Edwards, and they named the stadium after him.

I remember the last few years of Lavell. People were calling for him, and for Norm Chow's heads. Chow went on to coach multiple national champions and 3 Heisman winners at USC. And Lavell's replacement - well we know how that worked out. Enjoy what we've got Cougar Fans. Enjoy it. It isn't perfect, as nothing ever is. But it is still extremely good.


----------



## Packfish

I didn't really speak on this but how do you none of us are ex Ags, Utes or Cougs ?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyoming2utah said:


> The thing that bugs me is that the media and fan bases of both Utah and BYU hype the quality of their teams so high that expectations become unrealistic. Neither team had beaten anybody good until Utah beat an ok UCLA team (wasn't it UCLA that squeaked by that same poor Texas team that BYU drubbed?) But, then again, that's what is wrong with college football...so much of the rankings is based on past traditions and past seasons that it is hard to stomach. Just look at the jump Arizona made in the polls this week...they went from unranked to top ten.
> 
> Right now BYU has ZERO championship hopes...at least Utah and USU still have at least a conference championship hope (and Utah still has a little championship tournament hopes).


Nope.........Utah doesn't. Remember you said that after one loss the season was over. They lost. Quit watching. High School Football is better remember?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

RYsenTrout said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again... stick to the hunting talk folks. If some Arabian cab driver from New York came on here and started talking about the Henry's deer herd it would make about as much sense as you guys talking sports. Stick to what you know before I literally poke my eyes out.
> 
> When you don't have anything intelligent to say about a subject you usually resort to repetitive jokes and name-calling like my **** kids.
> 
> Stick to hunting and fishing boys... sports is not your thing.


Do you know something about sports that none of us do? Some of us may have spent more time playing and coaching than hunting or fishing and may have even been quite successful at it.

Go poke yer eyes out.


----------



## RYsenTrout

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Do you know something about sports that none of us do? Some of us may have spent more time playing and coaching than hunting or fishing and may have even been quite successful at it.
> 
> Go poke yer eyes out.


No, I don't. I do know when ever college sports comes up on this board it turns into a wiener measuring contest. I don't think I've ever read anything on here about the local college teams that sounded half intelligent.

Here is every post on here about local sports:

Even though I wish every player on <insert college here> would die a thousand deaths I was sad to see them lose the other night. Having said that, they deserved to lose because their fans annoy me. The fans of my team aren't like that at all. The team I dislike thinks they are better, but my team is ACTUALLY better.

Such good content. Keep it up boys!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

RYsenTrout said:


> No, I don't. I do know when ever college sports comes up on this board it turns into a wiener measuring contest. I don't think I've ever read anything on here about the local college teams that sounded half intelligent.
> 
> Here is every post on here about local sports:
> 
> Even though I wish every player on <insert college here> would die a thousand deaths I was sad to see them lose the other night. Having said that, they deserved to lose because their fans annoy me. The fans of my team aren't like that at all. They think they are better, but my team is ACTUALLY better.
> 
> Such good content. Keep it up boys!


Low and behold. Another stereotyping. One guy says it or does it so it applies to all of the boys not just one of them. I guess that is why some can't hunt with anything other than a splatter gun.


----------



## RYsenTrout

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Low and behold. Another stereotyping. One guy says it or does it so it applies to all of the boys not just one of them. I guess that is why some can't hunt with anything other than a splatter gun.


I guess you're right, internet forums in general are in fact one big wiener measuring contest. Thanks for making me reconsider my poor use of time. I mean that sincerely.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

RYsenTrout said:


> I guess you're right, internet forums in general are in fact one big wiener measuring contest. Thanks for making me reconsider my poor use of time. I mean that sincerely.


awww........don't mention it. Always here to help.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

RYsenTrout said:


> I guess you're right, internet forums in general are in fact one big wiener measuring contest. Thanks for making me reconsider my poor use of time. I mean that sincerely.


The only wieners I want to talk about on here are wyogoob's homemade smoked sausages!


----------



## Packfish

**** their goes our ESPY for sports analysis


----------



## GaryFish

I didn't realize that participation in a fishing/hunting forum disqualified one from any kind of an opinion about sports. Huh. I guess that folks like Karl Malone better just shut up when it comes to basketball. Actually, most folks probably just want him to shut up. Period. OK. Bad comparison. 

My point is, discussions are good. And for the most part, most of us are arm-chair quarterbacks about most things - politics, sports, hunting and fishing. But that doesn't mean we can't learn from another. If you don't like the discussion, roll your eyes and move on. Or throw in something to improve it. Dazzle us with your superior knowledge of "insert subject here" so we can all be gooder edumacated.


----------



## LostLouisianian

BYU has a football team?????????? :shock:


----------



## GaryFish

LostLouisianian said:


> BYU has a football team?????????? :shock:


Naw. Probably not. Not Big Boy football anyway. ;-)


----------



## HighNDry

Some guy who spells risen trout--RYsenTrout gonna teach us all sompin'?
Check this out:
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/football-coachs-halftime-talk-to-the-team.html


----------



## Catherder

RYsenTrout said:


> No, I don't. I do know when ever college sports comes up on this board it turns into a wiener measuring contest. I don't think I've ever read anything on here about the local college teams that sounded half intelligent.
> 
> Here is every post on here about local sports:
> 
> Even though I wish every player on <insert college here> would die a thousand deaths I was sad to see them lose the other night. Having said that, they deserved to lose because their fans annoy me. The fans of my team aren't like that at all. The team I dislike thinks they are better, but my team is ACTUALLY better.
> 
> Such good content. Keep it up boys!


Dude, You don't listen to sports radio or read the comment section of the sports page in local newspaper, do you? Actually, we are a pretty tame bunch around here anymore. We used to be much worse.

Besides, I haven't had a lot to talk about fishing and hunting wise. I get to hunt in 2 weeks.:grin: And I'm wondering when to start using an egg pattern on the LoPro? Pretty boring stuff.

Oh, and props to the Aggies (Happy wife, happy life) , Too bad about Taysom. This Utefan truly thinks his injury sucks. Crickets from the previously chatty cougarfans is nice though. And way to go Utes! Sun bowl, here we come! There, that should cover it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Rysen seems to post plenty on other sites, twitter and the like. He seems to have no problem wasting his time elsewhere. Google RYsenTrout he is all over the place. Always showing off his weiner fish as well.


----------



## Huge29

I guess I missed the post where anyone said the Y would have won if Hill stayed in because I would not agree with it. They would have lost even if JImmy Mac put on the #9. They seemed to have looked right past the Ags after their somewhat embarrassing loss in their previous game. 
The funny thing is that the Y and the U both had the same glaring weakness in their game, crappy corners who bit on a pretty simple pass route designed to make them hesitate just long enough to get beat with a receiver from the slot on a fly then a backup QB hitting them with a perfect pass at least on two occasions each. 
Anyone saying Bronco needs to go....ditto to the previous comment about those saying the same about Norm Chow. The level of criticism may indicate the level of knowledge/intelligence on the subject. What really baffled me was the poor play of the OLB's, which has been a real strength for years, but were terrible on Friday. If you can't hold that corner post it all goes to crap and therefore they broke that edge so often. Hard to see from the field, but from the coaches in teh booth and me in my chair at home could so easily see 8 men on the scrimmage line many times for the Ags, anyone who understands the rules knows that you have about a 99.9% chance of that play being a run to the strong side and bingo! They never seemed to pick up on that or the fact that only sending three man rush gives the QB way too much time... Anywho, props to the Ags, they were clearly the more prepared team and the more hyped team to be playing. I think the Y will bounce back as they often do now that they got a serious dose of reality. Hopefully the ewts have made a real turn and not just an anomaly like their win over Stanford last year.


----------



## Critter

I have always wondered about the Y's pass defense and I have been wondering about since the mid 70's. I always figured that when the had the #1 pass offense that the pass defense would be almost as good since they practiced against the #1 offense but it never worked out that way. 

I knew that it was going to be along game for the Y just from the way that they started the game. Kudu's to the Aggs, they prepared for the game and played their game to come out on top. I personally believe that the Y figured that all they had to do was to show up to win it, and they usually have a couple of these type of games every year and they always loose them.


----------



## massmanute

To put it in a nutshell, USU outplayed and outcoached BYU, and they did it without their first string quarterback playing even one minute, unlike BYU, who had their star quarterback for part of the game.

USU came 100% committed to playing and winning the game. BYU was only 75% committed. On game day this year 100% topped of 75%. (Just my opinion.)


----------



## wyoming2utah

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Nope.........Utah doesn't. Remember you said that after one loss the season was over. They lost. Quit watching. High School Football is better remember?


High school football is way better....not even a contest. College football is run by ESPN....why do you think BYU was getting so much hype? Why do you think the SEC gets so much hype? The mothership is trying to sell her product...

Yup...I misspoke. It might take Utah two losses this year! BYU, though, their season effectively ended last Thursday. What are they playing for now? A chance at going to the Midas Car Care and Tositios Mediocrity at Best Bowl against the 4th place team from C-USA?

Oh, and by the way, I won't watch another BYU game all year....and I will only check a few updates on the Utes. It is kind of like how the Jazz season will go...as soon as it is obvious that they won't make the playoffs, I am done wasting my time watching them.


----------



## wyoming2utah

massmanute said:


> USU came 100% committed to playing and winning the game. BYU was only 75% committed. On game day this year 100% topped of 75%. (Just my opinion.)


What makes you think BYU was anything less than 100% committed to winning? I think they were totally committed but the lesser team. Good luck at UCF!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyoming2utah said:


> High school football is way better....not even a contest. College football is run by ESPN....why do you think BYU was getting so much hype? Why do you think the SEC gets so much hype? The mothership is trying to sell her product...
> 
> Yup...I misspoke. It might take Utah two losses this year! BYU, though, their season effectively ended last Thursday. What are they playing for now? A chance at going to the Midas Car Care and Tositios Mediocrity at Best Bowl against the 4th place team from C-USA?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I won't watch another BYU game all year....and I will only check a few updates on the Utes. It is kind of like how the Jazz season will go...as soon as it is obvious that they won't make the playoffs, I am done wasting my time watching them.


That said there are only a few teams that you should ever cheer for in any sport then.

Bingham won this years football state championship years ago. You are fooled if you think High School football is ran any different. High School teams, the good ones anyhow, commonly recruit from out of state. Bingham has done it for years. It is a business.


----------



## GaryFish

I guess I'm a fan of my team even when they lose. True fans are. Rides on the bandwagons of the winning team are short lived. 

My senior year in high school, our football team was aweful. All the guys that had "red shirted" graduated the previous year. 11 of the 25 guys on our Varsity squad were freshmen. We lost the first game of the year to our rivals 52-0, on our home field. It became absolutely clear we would not compete for kind of conference title or anything. But we still played. We played our guts out. We held the top ranked team in the state scoreless through the first half, only to lose because their players didn't play both ways. We lost our final game 14-12. We never gave up on ourselves. And our town didn't give up on us. They were there cheering as we lost every single game. I learned a great deal about myself, and about when teams, even people really need support. It is easy to support a winning team. The real character of a person comes out when they lose though. To each their own I guess.


----------



## wyoming2utah

The difference between high school and college football (and most sports and college football for that matter) is that a team with 2 or 3 losses can still win a championship...and the championship is the result of a tournament at the end whose participants are not chosen but decided by their on-field records and not by a committee!

Look at MLB baseball as the prime example...I cheered for my team all the way up until they were mathematically eliminated (which was just a couple weeks before the end of a 162 game season)! IN college football most teams are eliminated--like BYU--after one loss....almost all the rest are eliminated after their second loss. So, what are we left cheering for? Hopes of some second rate bowl game where mediocre teams can prove they are a little less mediocre than the other?

My senior year of high school football we won exactly ONE game. Our last game of the season was against the #1 ranked team in our classification. WE played our guts out that game and lost a tough game 6-0 because we knew that if we won, we would still go to the playoffs! The year before as a junior our calling card was 2-8 and going to state! That is why high school football is so much better! Just a couple years a go we took a 2-win team into the state playoffs and made a run to the state semifinal game and nearly won! Do you think BYU or UTah will make the playoffs with just 2 wins?


----------



## GaryFish

I'd suggest that any team at any level, should not make any kind of play-off when losing 80% of their games. But it also doesn't mean that fans bail on them if they don't win. If that is your deal, fair enough. Like I said, those band-wagon rides are short lived. Enjoy them. I just choose to enjoy every game - regardless of wins, losses, or chances to win a championship. If winning a championship really was that important to me as a BYU fan, I'd switch teams. Seriously. I KNOW that they have NO chance in the current system of winning a championship. And I'm OK with that. Same goes with the Jazz while we're at it. They have NO chance either. 

But, I guess in your way of thinking, it explains why so many fans have Yankee AND Cardinal AND Red Sox hats in the closet, and having never set foot east of the Mississippi, are sporting Alabama and Florida State gear. Or why we see so many Steeler and Patriot fans in Utah. Really? If that is your deal, fine. It just isn't my deal.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

agreed. A team with a losing record shouldn't make the playoffs. It takes away the importance of the regular season. Might as well just seed each team and have playoffs all of the time.

I am not fan of participation trophies either............or welfare.


----------



## Rspeters

^^^ Agreed


----------



## wyoming2utah

GaryFish said:


> I KNOW that they have NO chance in the current system of winning a championship. And I'm OK with that. Same goes with the Jazz while we're at it. They have NO chance either. .


BS....the Jazz have a chance EVERY SEASON to win a championship. And that chance remains as long as they still have the possibility to make the playoffs or are in the playoffs. With college football that hope that every fan has at the start and even throughout the season ends almost before the season ever starts...

...


----------



## wyoming2utah

Mr Muleskinner said:


> agreed. A team with a losing record shouldn't make the playoffs. It takes away the importance of the regular season. Might as well just seed each team and have playoffs all of the time.
> 
> I am not fan of participation trophies either............or welfare.


Hmmm...a losing record takes away the importance of the regular season? How? Do losing teams get #1 seeds? Do they get easy draws in the first round? So, the old mantra "it is not how you start but how you finish" should NOT apply? Who should seed the teams....a committee like we have in college football where ADs of certain conferences like the pac-12 and Pat Hayden help choose who is in and who is not? That surely would be fair....What about when losing teams win their conferences? Should they be in the playoffs (Think NFL and Seattle Seahawks)? OR, what about good teams that play stiff competition to bette themselves and lose games because they play UP? should they be punished? So, it is better to schedule weak teams to inflate your record to "prove" you belong in the postseason?

If you are not a fan of participation trophies, what in the hell else is BYU playing for then? They sure aren't playing to win a championship!


----------



## GaryFish

The Jazz haven't had a chance of winning a title for 15 years now. They have NO chance of winning one now. And neither do about 25 of the teams in the NBA. 

And in college football, of the 130 teams in Division 1, about 10 have a chance at the beginning of the season, of winning the Championship. And if fans were realistic, they would understand that. Many do, and still support their team. Imagine that.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Many root their teams on because of that small chance however minute it is that they can actually win! It is that hope that the biggest of underdogs can prevail....college football, though, doesn't like underdogs or teams from small conferences. In college football most of those 130 teams in D-1 are eliminated before a game is ever played...how sad is that? Look at the KC Royals this MLB post season...before the playoffs began, many people didn't think they had a chance in a cold hell to win a title. Now, look at their bandwagon...."Remember [Gary], hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies." Andy Dufresne was right....Sad, that that hope is taken from many college football fans before the season ever even starts!

Imagine that some of us fans just want some hope....!

Why is march madness so **** fun? Because of the hope...that small chance. And, that hope starts in conference tournaments in small gyms all across the country. College football could learn so much by just watching march madness a little bit closer...!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyoming2utah said:


> Hmmm...a losing record takes away the importance of the regular season? How? Do losing teams get #1 seeds? Do they get easy draws in the first round? So, the old mantra "it is not how you start but how you finish" should NOT apply? Who should seed the teams....a committee like we have in college football where ADs of certain conferences like the pac-12 and Pat Hayden help choose who is in and who is not? That surely would be fair....What about when losing teams win their conferences? Should they be in the playoffs (Think NFL and Seattle Seahawks)? OR, what about good teams that play stiff competition to bette themselves and lose games because they play UP? should they be punished? So, it is better to schedule weak teams to inflate your record to "prove" you belong in the postseason?
> 
> If you are not a fan of participation trophies, what in the hell else is BYU playing for then? They sure aren't playing to win a championship!


The teams that play up and play stiffer competition do so for different reasons. In large part it is because of the money. Wyoming is a prime example.

BYU and every other team that goes to a bowl game has to earn the right to go. I would love to see a more expanded playoff system, and I think it will happen in the future, but at a certain point the amount of teams that go to it must be cut off. The NCAA does not need every team to have a second chance in the playoffs to remedy a teams poor performance in the regular season.

There are 105 high school football teams in Utah. There are 6 state football championships every year in Utah. 6 Champions.

There are 128 FBS football teams. 1 Championship game. 1 Champion.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Kansas City earned their right in the regular season to compete in the post season.

According to your logic the Arizona Diamonbacks should have been in the post season as well even though they were the worst team in baseball.


----------



## wyoming2utah

I never said the worst team should make the playoffs....not sure where you got that from. I do believe teams earn the right to make the playoffs--just like the Seahawks of 2010 who did so with a losing record at 7-9! Or my high school team with a 2-8 record.

Also, collegiate teams who play up in competition certainly do so for the money...but even more so to better their teams through recruiting and exposure. And, what about those big-5 conference schools that schedule the patsies to inflate their records? But, when I was talking about playing up in competition I was talking about high school teams...the same ones you said were NOT deserving of playoff runs. Also, what about the Bowl eligible teams that have losing records? Are they deserving or not?

So, because there are more NCAA FBS teams than high school teams, there should also be fewer playoff teams? Is that what you are saying? It seems to me that the logical thing would be to have a larger playoff system to incorporate more league champions....instead of a committee arbitrarily selecting their favorites, especially when those on the committee represent certain schools or conferences.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

How many D-1 teams should make the playoffs in your opinion Wyo?


----------



## wyoming2utah

I believe we should have at least a 14-team playoff including each conference champion and at least 3 at-large selections determined by non-conference or school affiliated committee members. At least then we could say that the championship was earned on the field rather than chosen.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyoming2utah said:


> I believe we should have at least a 14-team playoff including each conference champion and at least 3 at-large selections determined by non-conference or school affiliated committee members. At least then we could say that the championship was earned on the field rather than chosen.


I am pretty close to your line of thinking. Not quite as many teams but I would like to see each team in a conference with each conference having a championship game and the champions go to a playoff. The difficulty lies in how the conferences are structured. There are the have's and have not's in comparing conferences as well. At large teams seem logical but to think that the conference runner up of the SEC or PAC-12 for example could be left out because an unbeaten team from a crappy conference got in just set well with me.

I don't think that there is a perfect solution with regards to football.


----------



## wyoming2utah

As far as I am concerned, if it is FBS, they should be considered equal....regardless of which conference is or is not better. The seeding of the tournament can help diffuse that question just like in the march madness tourney. What that kind of a tournament does, though, is give hope back to the little guys. And, by bringing hope back into play, we also bring upsets back into play and cinderella teams....and the fans get a lot more excited because then we don't have to worry about whether our hopes are realistic or not and we know that we have a chance even if it is Lloyd's one in a million, we still have that chance!


----------



## PBH

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Kansas City earned their right in the regular season to compete in the post season.
> 
> According to your logic the Arizona Diamonbacks should have been in the post season as well even though they were the worst team in baseball.


In MLB the playoff system is set before the season begins. The top X teams in each division are allowed into the playoffs. This is the same as Utah highschool sports like basketball, football, and baseball. Records count because the #1 team in the division will play a lower # team in the playoffs.

If a team has a losing record but still is in that range of top X teams, why shouldn't they be allowed into the playoffs?? You can't change the playoff scheme just because you had an extremely tough division that beat each other and kept winning percentages down!!


----------



## GaryFish

Two things here. First, a bigger, college football play-off would be GREAT! I'd love to see a 16 team play-off - every conference champion, plus 5 at large selections. Someone will always cry for the 17th team to be in, but no matter where you put the number, taking the 16 teams in this fashion truly would ensure that the best team would not get left out. In most years, by the time you get to the top 16 teams, you are talking about teams with at least 2, usually 3 losses. I'm all for that.

The other thing is the idea that once your team is out of contention for whatever title they are chasing, they are not worth watching. Which is a total garbage concept. A true fan will cheer their team regardless. Anything less are just bandwagon fans. 

AND - back to the original topic - Utah State whooped the Cougs. Plain and simple. Good job Aggies and good luck with the rest of the season. According to some reasoning, the USU-BYU game was absolutely meaningless to the Aggies, because as a non-conference game, it does nothing to advance them to a conference championship. So Aggie Fan - any excitement you get over beating BYU is just crap because it was just an exhibition game anyway. ;-)

The Cougars still have plenty to play for. And this week, that is to beat Central Florida in Orlando, test a new QB, see if the DBs can defend the streak, see if Bronco can toughen up the defense, all on the road on a short week. Plenty of interest in that game.


----------



## rayburt

*usu v. byu*

USU 35 - BYU 20 That's all I have to say about that!!!!


----------



## PBH

you can certainly consider me a "bandwagon" college football fan. I'll cheer for the local schools if they are good. If they are not good, then there isn't much interest for me.



I wore my Phillies jacket to work today.
I recorded the Jazz game last night so that I can watch it again tonight, and complain about Jeremy Evans only getting 52 seconds of playing time.
I'll continue to make fun of BYU fans. 
I'll continue to buy my in-laws (BYU fans) University of Utah sweatshirts.
I'll continue to cheer on the Aggie fans, and hope that some day they parade BYU's goalposts down mainstreet again!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

PBH said:


> In MLB the playoff system is set before the season begins. The top X teams in each division are allowed into the playoffs. This is the same as Utah highschool sports like basketball, football, and baseball. Records count because the #1 team in the division will play a lower # team in the playoffs.
> 
> If a team has a losing record but still is in that range of top X teams, why shouldn't they be allowed into the playoffs?? You can't change the playoff scheme just because you had an extremely tough division that beat each other and kept winning percentages down!!


agreed. Difference being is baseball teams essentially play the same teams to determine the record. Same goes for the other sports that were mentioned. That is not the case with FBS football at all.


----------



## PBH

Mr Muleskinner said:


> That is not the case with FBS football at all.


I think you could say that about a lot of different aspects with FBS football. This is exactly why the whole discussion has gone on for 8 pages. I think the only other sport that you can really compare FBS football to is the WWE. There are only a select few that have a shot at the title. Everything else is just filler material.

Can you smell what the Rock is cookin?


----------

